# Accuracy



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello all,
I need to know which model of Glock is absolutely the most accurate.
Go ahead and include the caliber. This would be with factory ammunition.
Please exclude accuracy results with handloaded ammo. Thanks, Ab


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Some say the glock 30,, :smt017


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Since the Glock is a practical pistol, and not anything like a target-shooting gun, the appropriate answer to your question may be: All Glocks are inherently equally accurate.
To explore the possible answers to your question, I have to ask: What is your intended purpose for the Glock you eventually choose?
An ancillary question, also diagnostic, is: How much pistol shooting experience do you now have?
Further: How accurately do you now shoot? With what?

Generally speaking, all self-defense pistols are inherently more accurate than they need to be. Certainly, they are inherently more accurate than most of the people who shoot them.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Steve,
First of all, thanks for your interest. 
My buddies and I were shooting our Glocks from a shooting bench off of a sandbag at a measured 35'.
My friend the Captain had his G20/10mm. My cousin the Chief had his G22/.40 and I had my G19/9mm.
We all are accomplished shooters and older than 40. We shot our own and then rotated pistols between us several times.
We all had quality factory ammo, XTP's if I remember correctly. Captain's G20 outshot the G22 and the G19 every time.
The G20 shot one ragged hole every time with every shooter. The G22 and G19 both shot 2 to 2-1/2" or smaller groups every time.
I am looking to figure which model I could buy, excluding the long barrel target models, that had less percussion and whose ammunition
I could afford. I was hoping I would get an overwhelming response that the G21SF .45 was the one.
I like the G30S also. Use would be truck and range gun. Thanks again.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

slickab said:


> Steve,
> First of all, thanks for your interest.
> My buddies and I were shooting our Glocks from a shooting bench off of a sandbag at a measured 35'.
> My friend the Captain had his G20/10mm. My cousin the Chief had his G22/.40 and I had my G19/9mm.
> ...


The accuracy of my G19 improved remarkably after I installed a Ghost Evo Elite trigger kit. The main improvement is that the trigger weight is steady without loading up just before releasing the striker. another benefit is that you can eliminate overtravel while still getting a positive and distinct reset. There is a spring kit included that is recommended for range work and not for duty or carry. All in all it is a bargain for $45 and an hour or two of fitting.

GW


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Will go to their website and check it out. I don't really want to mess with the trigger on my G19 as it is my sometimes CCW. Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

In my experience (none of it with Glocks), _the ammunition one uses determines the pistol's extreme accuracy_.

Since you are a reasonably experienced pistol shooter, I suggest that you might buy an assortment of appropriate 9mm ammunition for your pistol, take it all with a ruler, a pencil, and a pad of paper to the range, and just try as many different loads as you can afford to buy.
Try every bullet weight you can access, round-nose and hollow-point, and maybe even +P and +P+ loads (if Glock says that it's OK).
Write down your results and take careful notes.

Among those many loads will be one which will deliver your gun's best accuracy.
However, it may not be a useful self-defense load.

Maybe start with three-shot groups, using your very best grip and trigger control. That will indicate the few most accurate loads for further experiment.
(I suggest that 35 feet isn't much of a test, though. Try 15 yards, instead. If you're brave, 25 yards is even better.)
Go for group size only, paying no attention to where the shots actually hit the target (which may not be at your aiming point).
Then do it again with the best loads, but firing five-shot groups this time.

That should give you useful information.


----------



## slickab (Nov 29, 2011)

Good, very thoughtful advice. You covered all the bases with that one.
I see we share one love, John Moses Browning's masterpiece, the model of 1911.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

slickab said:


> ...I see we share one love, John Moses Browning's masterpiece, the model of 1911.


The M1911/M1911A1 platform is not only sufficiently accurate and powerful for any social purpose, but it is also almost indestructible, field-repairable without any tools, easy for most men to carry (but perhaps not most women), easy for any person over the age of 10 to shoot, and æsthetically pleasing as both a weapon and as a puzzle sculpture (for comparisons of which, see the puzzle sculptures of Miguel Berrocal).

What more could one ask?


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like Coke of Pepsi to me................


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

slickab said:


> Steve,
> First of all, thanks for your interest.
> My buddies and I were shooting our Glocks from a shooting bench off of a sandbag at a measured 35'.
> My friend the Captain had his G20/10mm. My cousin the Chief had his G22/.40 and I had my G19/9mm.
> ...


So, your conclusion is? As a whole, stock G-30's are more accurate than either stock G-22's or G-19's shooting XTP ammo? I believe we have way too many variables in that hypothesis to make it an established theory at this point. All things being equal, I would suspect those long Glock race guns(G-34's for example) may have an edge in the bench accuracy department due mainly to it's longer barrel and sight radius. :watching:


----------



## Stengun (Jun 27, 2013)

Howdy,

Kind of a lame BS question since any model of Glock pistol wit quality factory ammo, not even match grade ammo, will out shoot your or my abilities unless you happen to be one of the top bull's eye shooters in the World. 

Paul


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry , I was out of line. Stupid comment I made, I have to admit.
:smt164


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm lost.... did I miss something here?


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have probably owned almost every glock there is over they last 20 years. My findings are in respect to all other glock owners is my glock 21's of all generations have been the most accurate for me. The 22 is close and so is the 17 and for me with any ball ammo period. My model 30 is decent and has a ndz performance trigger but still I can shoot my bone stock model 21 better than all. It is a gen.4 like my 30 . My first glock in 1992 was a 19 and I thought back then it was king until I bought a HK USP 40 . I'm done with 40"s at this point in time even as well as I shot that caliber years back I'm all 45 acp now and it works well for me. I do like the 9mm and will hang on to those as well. A trigger job may help you and won't cost you a ton for any glock. Good luck!


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Check out Hickok 45s youtube video on accuracy. He compares an Ed Brown 1911 with a G21 for accuracy. There is no practical difference in the targets hit with either gun. He hit them all from 80 to 20 yards with both guns equally. If the test were done on paper targets off of a bench, the results might change. I just can't think of a time when the bad guy is in front of the shooting bench.

GW


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

the long slide models( like the glock 34 in 9mm) are very accurate or you can get a lonewolf or other aftermarket match grade barrel which greatly improves accuracy+ if you go this route, I suggest getting a higher caliber gun(ex; a glock 22 in 40 S+W) and a 9mm conversion barrel after market--thus giving you 2 calibers you can shoot from the same gun--fun,fun fun!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I highly doubt a glock in 45 acp is equally as accurate as an Ed Brown. it is Hicoks opinion at best

I will take a Ed Brown anyday vs a glock (out of the box) for shooting pleasure AND accuracy--JMHO


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> The accuracy of my G19 improved remarkably after I installed a Ghost Evo Elite trigger kit. The main improvement is that the trigger weight is steady without loading up just before releasing the striker. another benefit is that you can eliminate overtravel while still getting a positive and distinct reset. There is a spring kit included that is recommended for range work and not for duty or carry. All in all it is a bargain for $45 and an hour or two of fitting.
> 
> GW


my accuracy improved greatly when I used a 9mm lonewolf barrel in a glock 23 --no mechanical skills required


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

In the real world, the limiting factor for accuracy (with the exception of the top 1% of competitive shooters, who run through 100,000 rounds a week just for practice...) is you. Not the gun. Any quality handgun will be capable of more accuracy than you are. 

The indoor range we frequent has 7 yards as the shortest "marked" distance, so that's what we mostly shoot. On a good day, I can put three rounds through one hole. With a Glock 26, 27, 19, 17 or 41. Or with a 1911. Or a Bersa. Or a Ruger. Or...

It's me, not the gun, that determines the groupings. Now, it should be mentioned that the guns are all modified for my preferences. I like fiber optic sights. The Glocks all have Pyramid triggers, adjusted to my preferences. The G41 has a Pyramid trigger, 2lb springs, TFO sights, a TLR4, and a SilencerCo Osprey 45. The 1911s have had trigger jobs. The Bersa and Ruger are factory stock...
The changes didn't make the gun inherently more accurate. They may well have made them inherently LESS accurate - I don't know, because I've never fired them from a vise to test them, nor do I have any plans to do so. The changes have made it easier for ME to shoot more accurately, and that is what really matters.

I shoot 200-300 rounds a week. So I mostly shoot 9mm, simply because it's the cheapest to shoot. It's also what I carry, because it gives the largest capacity in a given frame size.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

my most accurate Glock is a 35, with an KKM barrel, my most accurate hand gun HK .45C even more so than my eight, 1911s


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

Without owning one (yet) I would guess one of the 40 or 41 models. Then there were 17 Target models years ago and one of those could be very good also.


----------

